# TSH - 23 bullreds in 6 Hours - 11/1/14



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

This week we finally got our first cold snap of the year, which had a lot of people buzzing. The kiddos were excited for some Halloween trick-or-treating, the hunters were headed to their deer camps for opening day, and us, we had our eyes on the gulf for a bullred run. After a slow start Saturday morning, we hit the beach around 10:30 am. Trey and Landon arrived shortly before us and were just getting baits in the water. We quickly set up the trailer and before I could get my rods ready for some fresh bait, the clicker on Landon's 4/0 began clicking. Although he missed the fish, it was a sign that the reds were there and since they say a picture is worth a thousand words, here is my 23,000+ word write-up of how the rest of the day went.
No. 1- Trey's 44" at 11:20 am








No. 2- Troy's 38" at 11:30 am









No. 3- Troy's 36" at 11:45 am








No. 4- Melissa's 39" at 12:10 pm








No. 5- Pete's 33" at 12:30 pm








No. 6- Troy's 39" at 12:50 pm
No. 7- Rachel's 37" at 12:50 pm (Double!)








No. 8- Gina's 44" at 1:00 pm








No. 9- Pete's 42" at 1:35 pm








No. 10- Pete's 38" at 1:45 pm


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

No. 11- Sheila's 36" at 2:10 pm








No. 12- Rachel's 42" at 2:20 pm








No. 13- Landon's 31" 2:30 pm








No. 14- Troy's 32" at 2:30 pm








No. 15- Bill's 36.5" at 2:35 pm








No. 16- Pete's 31" at 2:55 pm








No. 17- Troy's 35" at 3:05 pm








No. 18- Trey's 44" at 3:10 pm








No. 19- Troy's 37.5" at 3:15 pm








No. 20- Melissa's 37" at 3:35 pm


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

No. 21- Landon's 35" at 4:05 pm








No. 22- Landon's 44.5" at 4:20 pm








No. 23- Trey's 38" at 4:50 pm









Until next time, don't forget your sunscreen.
-Zach
TeamShadeHats.com


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that fine report and all the pics. Kicking myself now for not going Saturday because of the cold front passing. Great job


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

WTG! Where?


----------



## deatonic (Jul 15, 2014)

Verra nice!!! Don't know if this is taboo to ask or not, if it is I apologize. What kind of bait where you using?


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

deatonic said:


> Verra nice!!! Don't know if this is taboo to ask or not, if it is I apologize. What kind of bait where you using?


Frozen mullet and fresh whiting.

-Zach


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with askin about what bait or general location - body of water or access beach number - if there is ? Then what are report all about -? Just to Bragg ? Nobody like a bragger


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

surfsideperson said:


> There is nothing wrong with askin about what bait or general location - body of water or access beach number - if there is ? Then what are report all about -? Just to Bragg ? Nobody like a bragger


I for one really appreciate the report. It helps me learn just a bit as to time of year to go, and weather pattern too. Just a rough guess, I would say the body of water was the Gulf of Mexico. Obviously the people fishing in this report have stronger backs than me! LOL

I saw a yak in one pic, were you yaking baits or just how far out were they? The distance out from the sand they are caught seems to vary a lot.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Killer! While you guys were picking up reds I was picking up rocks in Arkansas with my daughter who joined me there from Nashville for a 3-day daddy-daughter date (we're both rock rounds). You picked up a few reds, I found a DIAMOND, my younger daughter, Micah! Great weekend for both of us.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> WTG! Where?


I know! I know!

It's the same place Oscar and I have been hammering them for a few weeks now, or is that just bragging?. :fish:

Way to go Zach. Glad you guys got on them.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great report and pics


----------

